# Help hack w/o opening



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok as some people are in this forn i still live with my parents (15). i am trying to get the command prompt from the serial port. i got the cable in the null cable. i have a series 2 tivo and software 8.1-01-2-140. it is a 90 hr. i have looked at two sights and still cant get it to work. i would love not to open it and have my parents know something went wrong adding a file, so if there is a way that i can some other way please tell me. i want to set it up to have telnet work and put some other stuff on. also while i am at it does any one know how i can have tivo connect 5 times a day or so.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Also does any one know the backdoor combo for this version?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sorry, Brian, but you can't hack a series 2 tivo without pulling the drive
It sounds like you may actually have a series 2.5 (not sure s/w 8.1 runs on series 2) in which case, the only way to hack, currently, is a prom mod (something your parents DEFINITELY might have issues with)


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok i got the ok to be able to go on and take the hard drive out  happy day! can some one tell me how to enable telnet? i will be using it on a linux comp. (just fyi)


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

also if this helps find if it is 2 or 2.5 it was made in march 2004


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

brianmay27 said:


> also if this helps find if it is 2 or 2.5 it was made in march 2004


What is the model number?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

BTUx9 said:


> <snip>
> not sure s/w 8.1 runs on series 2


It definitely does, I've got a couple of 240's as well as a RS-TX20 that all have it now; as you probably know, it's just been released to the general public.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

tcd24008a


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

brianmay27 said:


> tcd24008a


This TiVo can be hacked without any soldering/desoldering being done to the motherboard, but pulling the drive is a must.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

how do you go from there? i got the ok to do so so i will but how do i do it?


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

... i tryed to open the hd last night w/ my linux box but it cant find the format


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

brianmay27 said:


> how do you go from there? i got the ok to do so so i will but how do i do it?


What sort of features are you hoping to "hack"? Have you reviewed the sticky threads at the top of this forum?


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

mainly telnet. but alsomaby the tivoweb


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok i did get ppp to work but cant get the login script to work


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Once you get telnet enabled, you might just find it easier to just to network it with a USB network adapter.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ya i do but i thought there was a hack you could get in to a "back door" from there. if not how do i get telnet enabled


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You will need to break the Tivos chain of trust before you can install any alien software. Search for killhdinitrd. This software will keep the tivo from deleting any added software when it boots. Then search for Alphawolfs all-in-one series 2 utilities which includes telnet and ftp utilities,etc. Neither of these are available here. Then search, search, and search some more and you will find answers to any questions you may have.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok i have been serching but i have the new 8.1 update. can i still do this or am i out of luck for now


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

and or is there a way to downgrade?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

brianmay27 said:


> and or is there a way to downgrade?


Nope. You'd have to re-image the drive with the previous software.


----------



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok getting of topic hear... should of done this a while ago but i moved the thread over hear. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4612710#post4612710


----------

